

UP3 by Jawbone - charlie_vill
http://www.fuseproject.com/work/jawbone/up3

======
charlie_vill
Here is the link to the Jawbone.com

[http://jawbone.com/store/buy/up3](http://jawbone.com/store/buy/up3)

